# Manual Grinder or hold off for Mazzer?



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Hi,

I primarily drink 1-2 cups of coffee a day and up until now I have been buying my coffee ground from Asda- please don't judge me too much!

I am currently selling a Bezzera BZ99s HX which I was hoping to use to fund or swap for a Mazzer Mini however there doesn't appear to be too much interest at the moment for this machine. Therefore I am looking at getting a reasonably priced alternative until it sells. I now have a Gaggia Classic which I am awaiting a gauge so I can adjust the pressure and for an unpressurised basket to arrive.

I would rather spend less than £50 so I have looked at the Porlex Tall Hand Grinder and Hario Coffee Mill. Both of these seem to have favourable reviews for espresso grinds.

Should I hold out for the Mazzer or go for a manual grinder in the interim?

Any advice is appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a c6 grinder on the sales section for £150 in London canbe shipped I believe . 64 mm burrs

2 more posts and you will have access to the sales threads


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you can reasonably buy the hand grinder and then save up for the Mazzer at a later stage I would go with that route. For me the hand grinder just annoyed the hell out of me, and I quickly bought an MC2 afterwards. Some people love em though!


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I presume it doesn't take long to grind by hand- a few minutes? Or do you have to constantly keep grinding?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you tried putting the Bezzera on ebay?

Please try some beans from one of the roasters on the beans subforum too, you'll notice an amazing improvement over ASDA straight away!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to have a Hario Slim, and I found it took a frustratingly long time to grind 14g for a double shot of espresso. Especially when I have just woken up and extra grumpy


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a porlex that I used for coffee in the office - only takes a minute or maybe a little longer to grind enough for a drink - more than acceptable

Edited to say, I don't mean that the time taken is more than I consider acceptable - I mean quick enough to be acceptable!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Problem with Porlex is, the finer the grind, the longer it takes to grind a dose. Don't think you would not want to grind espresso on a regular, let alone daily basis - the effort and time would soon start to get on your nerves.


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Another problem with the Porlex is the handle keeps coming off whilst grinding.

No matter how careful you are, it will come off the undersized square nubbin at the top. So annoying!

Bad design.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

moley said:


> Another problem with the Porlex is the handle keeps coming off whilst grinding.
> 
> No matter how careful you are, it will come off the undersized square nubbin at the top. So annoying!
> 
> Bad design.


Never had that happen on mine?


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

I grind 1-2 14g doses for espresso in a porlex mini every day. Maybe I'm super strong and don't notice the effort, or maybe I just like coffee more than the others posting. I don't mind one bit the time it takes. It's nice to have time to smell the freshly ground beans.

I have an electric burr grinder but its rubbish and was never designed for espresso. I've modded it so that it is passable for espresso, but the grind from the porlex is better and less clumpy. Thus even though I have an easier option I go the manual route.


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Never had that happen on mine?


I've got two, a tall and a small, it happens on both of them. They are quite old now, but I'm sure this has been a problem since day one.

Perhaps user error, but Google shows a few others have had their handles fly off too...


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Ok thanks for all the feedback. Ebay is probably my next port of call and then I'll need to hunt for a mazzer!

If I get no joy then I'll probably settle on a porlex in the short term.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

To seasoned Porlex users - don't you find the grinder binding at times? - especially when grinding as fine as possible for espresso? As the ceramic burrs break as opposed to slicing the bean, it's more difficult to maintain an even constant momentum.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Of the hand grinders I own, the Porlex is easiest to grind with & maintain momentum...I do feel the lack of sharp slicing can perhaps affect flavour clarity compared to the Lido.

I've had the handle & lid come off a few times, spraying beans & grinds all over the place....slow down and keep pressure downwards on the axle. Value for money & ease of use?...I don't think I'd be without one. I often grind smallish, single doses at fine grinds...don't fancy grinding doubles for espresso with it though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I tried using the Hausgrind for espresso today some of Atkinsons Ilbu Mocha, ground at the finer end of Peter's suggestions for this particular grinder it completely choked the Sage, I kept it running for shits and giggles 2 mins 16 seconds before even a drip appeared from the spouts, binned that and opened the grinder setting a bit and had another go. The grind quality was really good and much much easier than either my Porlex or Zassenhaus for grinding a 20g dose, the espresso tasted great, but I know even with a Hausgrind I wouldn't be grinding more than a single shot with it and wouldn't want to be stuck with that as my only grinder, but for brewed coffee it really shines and is much much easier to grind a dose.

On the espresso setting 20.4g in = 20.4g out which I was impressed with. For someone who mainly drinks brewed and just the occasional espresso I would suggest the Hausgrind without hesitation, I'm considering buying one myself now as a brewed and "guest" espresso grinder.


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> To seasoned Porlex users - don't you find the grinder binding at times? - especially when grinding as fine as possible for espresso? As the ceramic burrs break as opposed to slicing the bean, it's more difficult to maintain an even constant momentum.


Good point. My ability to maintain momentum with the mini seems to depend on the beans. Some bags I can keep a constant turning rate through 16g at espresso (Gaggia classic) fineness. Others I find I lock the burrs a bit and things are a little more stop start. Presumably this affects ground consistency but it's still hands down better then my electronic burr grinder. I can hear the motor on that slowing down and speeding up sporadically just like my arms and porlex!


----------

